# eircom efibre problems



## villa 1 (19 Mar 2014)

Hi All.
We have recently installed the eircom efibre. Whilst the download speeds fluctuate between 10 and 25meg (using wifi around the house) we are having problems watching netflix, Eplayer etc on a smart tv as the picture appears to hang.
This smart tv is a couple of rooms away from the modem but I tested the signal strength both last night and this morning and at one point the signal dropped to 1meg and subsequently the tv picture froze.
I am aware that the wifi signal can loose it's strength the further you are away from the modem but this signal nearly disappears.
Any ideas.
I am trying to do this myself rather than go through the angst of having to try and contact Eircom support!!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Squonk (19 Mar 2014)

I am having similar issues. I have a PC that connects directly to the modem and I get close to max (30Mbps) constantly. However, the download speed on WiFi does tend to fluctuate a lot (I'd say similar to your 10-25Mbps). Have you tried some experiments to measure speed vs distance, walls, angle etc? Also, do you have any downloading going on in the background (e.g. app updates, spotify)?


----------



## Woodie (19 Mar 2014)

You are probably getting localized environmental factors in fluctuation of WiFi in your home.  Walls, people, etc can reduce signal, but also the WiFi router probably is not re-transmitting transmitting at the 25M you expect.  I use Power-line adapters for streaming and links to my private cloud as I find the consistency of speed and reliability of connection far better than wireless.


----------



## Leo (19 Mar 2014)

Eircom support will do little for you here.

Get power line adapters such as these, and connect one end to your modem, the other to the TV. You'll get better performance than WiFi.


----------



## villa 1 (19 Mar 2014)

Thanks folks.
I just can understand why the wifi download speed can drop from 20meg to 1meg when tested near the smart tv. Five minutes later the test could show 20meg on Wifi.
I could hard wire the smart tv from the router(with a bit of difficulty) but this should not be needed with the wifi facility.
I have heard about the success of the homeplugs, but I'm beginning to think that I have problem with the incoming line.
I'll try again this evening
Oh no Eircom support!! 
note: Smart tv is the bizz, with a built in satellite receiver, good bye Sky box


----------



## larbar (20 Mar 2014)

Wish you all the best with so called Eircom support Villa 1.I am just about to notify them that I am cancelling my contract.Life is too short !What brand Smart TV did you buy?


----------



## villa 1 (20 Mar 2014)

Would you believe it I was able to contact eircom support yesterday!!
There are "giving me" two homeplugs to see if they work. I also had to change the router settings but alas this made no diference. The signal is definitely rising/falling in the room where the tv is.

The tv is a Sony Bravia, new model 32in. Lovely peice of kit. This tv is sitting in a cut out cavity in a cavity wall of a sunroom extension. I'm still playing with it but it has a satellite receiver built in, so no sat box needed.


----------



## Squonk (20 Mar 2014)

I did some experiments on my setup last night and got a noticeable improvement in speed and reliability. I did the following 1) moved the modem away from the wall 2) moved modem away from cordless phone 3) changed the transmit channel on the modem to channel 1 (or where there was less pollution) 4) turned off my PC that was close to my modem, in standby mode this causes interference it seems.


----------



## Woodie (20 Mar 2014)

You could try changing the wifi channel on the router.  It may help.  If there is a 5G option you should use that as it will be less cluttered.


----------

